# At what age does chis' fur stop changing colour?



## RomyNelia (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi all! Just wondered how many of you have had chis change coat colour quite drastically whilst growing up? Vega is supposed to be 'black and tan' but she's more like a dark blue and tan as her coat is a grey/blue in the light, but literally this last week she's developed a small patch of rusty coloured fur on her head. It's like a random patch of red/brown hair on the back of her head...it doesn't really show up in photos but has anyone seen this in blue chis specifically?! I know chis change colour, I mean, I bought Cujo as a wolf sable and now he has the most gorgeous flowing red hair! I've uploaded a photo of Cujo so you can see his transformation in under a year! just wondering whether Vega will stay blue and tan or whether she will grow more brown fur everywhere! Also if Cujo will just keep getting lighter as he's still quite young.. Does anyone know at what age their fur colour will stabilise?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx is 19 months and his coat is still changing colors. I don't think in all honesty that some chis ever stop changing.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

What beautiful chis!

I agree with AmyJo. I don't think they ever stop changing color!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I've always heard 2 years.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awwww he is so cute! I have a red sable too who changed tons! He just turned 1 a week ago. 

This is Leo










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

